# Any help welcome



## ThrowMo Family (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello All,

I hope I have chosen the correct place to get some help....
I am 39, married and have a son of 13 soon to be 14. We would like to give our son the opportunity to live in Greece for a month over the summer. I wondered if anyone on here can advise us on how we can do this please? Both my husband and I are willing to work part-time ideally house sitting for somewhere that needs maintenance as my husband is a builder. Between the 2 of us we have skills and job experience that can span from entertainment, hospitality, office management and the aforementioned building, plumbing flooring... We are willing to do bar work, farming etc

Any advice welcomed even if it is to say this is impossible!

Thanks in advance

Nicci and family


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,where in Greece do you want to be,islands or mainland?


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

If it's only for 1 month check this website https://www.workaway.info/hostlist-GR.html


----------

